# Cossiecol's Official DW Wo Wo Twin Layer Drying Towel Review



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Correctly drying the car after a wash is an integral part of the wash process and something that should not be overlooked. For this WO WO have created the Twin Layer drying towel.

*The Product:*



As with the other items for review the towel arrived well packed in a mesh drying bag, the label attached to the bag contained all the background information on the towel.

The first thing that struck me about this towel was the size, I'm used to my current towel which measures 36" x 24" so I naturally had my doubts that a towel measuring 23" x 16" (approximately) would dry the car.

*WO WO State:*
Two layers of plush absorbent microfibre giving the ultimate in drying capabilities.

• Practical size for ease of use
• The Wo-Wo Twin Layer Drying Towel absorbs water by simply placing towel onto paintwork, glass and trim 
• Using a microfibre drying towel helps reduce surface friction, in turn prevents paint marring and swirl marks 
• For best results use after using a Wo-Wo Wool Wash Mitt
• Complete with mesh drying bag

80% Polyester, 20% Polyamide Size: 40cm x 60cm Approx.

*The Method:*
The car in question, my good lady's Kia Venga, was given it's usual maintenance wash, I then proceeded to dry the car using a dabbing method.

To first get an idea of the performance I could expect I placed the towel flat on the roof then lifted it off, I was immediately impressed with the performance.




After establishing that this will easily dry the car to my standards I decieded to see how much I could expect to dry using a same section of the towel. I then folded the towel in to the size pictured below.



Using only the side you can see above I dried all but 2 of the panels before I changed to a new side and completed the car.

*Price:*
The drying towel can be bought directly from WO WO for £11.99 (prior to the discount) by following this link - http://www.wo-wo.co.uk/shop

*Would I use this again?:*
In short, yes. It's so much easier to use than my previous massive one. Easier to clean and will take up less room when stored.

*Cossie's verdict?:*
This towel ticks all the boxes for me, it's smaller than my previous one, easier to use, cheaper and easier to store. I can't really find one particular aspect I could improve on.

*Anything I would change?:*
As with wheel mitt review the only area I would feedback on would be the lack of care/wash instructions for the mitt. However I just cleaned the mitt the same way I would do any of the Microfibres and it seems to respond exactly the same.

I hope you enjoyed reading this review and as always if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Another great review Col, this WoWo stuff seems to look really good:thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> Another great review Col, this WoWo stuff seems to look really good:thumb:


I've been impressed with the products so far mate :thumb:


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks Colin for another great review. The drying towel was made specifically with the size in mind, I've used others too and was always worried about them catching the floor etc.

Thanks again

Neil


----------

